# Can't find link to take me to first unread post in thread



## johnmeyer (Feb 8, 2020)

I gave up on this forum last fall after the upgrade because I found the new interface unusable. 

I came back this week to see if things were better, but find that when I get a list of "threads with your post" (see image below) I can find no place to click which will take me to the first post since I last visited that thread. I have seen threads in this forum where people claim there are little red dots you can click on. Once in awhile I do see the dots, but they most definitely do not take me to the first unread post.

I am using Firefox as my browser, and it is up to date.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 8, 2020)

I think just clicking on the link does it


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 8, 2020)

I tried clicking the links and it takes me to my post, not the first unread.  I looked at preferences hoping that there would be that option.  That would be a nice feature.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 8, 2020)

Per the above pic, just click on the "what's new" link.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 8, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Per the above pic, just click on the "what's new" link.


Unfortunately, the "What's New" link has nothing to do with my question. I don't want to see all the new threads; instead, I want to see the latest posts in threads in which I participated. Put another way, I want to go directly to first post that was made after I last was reading that thread.

I tried to do this on one of those massive threads that goes on for page after page, and every time I clicked, I ended up on post #1.

This is not at all useful.

I tried just clicking on the link as jcam222 suggested, but that too just takes me to post #1.

I visit a lot of forums, and after the changes last fall, the navigation on this one became extremely difficult and annoying. I was hoping it had been straightened out, but unfortunately it is still the same.

<sigh>


----------



## dr k (Feb 9, 2020)

Under the three line menu icon the watched thread selection should send you to the first unread thread if you commented on that thread before or select it as a watched thread.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 9, 2020)

johnmeyer,  sorry to have lead you in the wrong direction.    Hopefully what dr K mentions, helps you out.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 9, 2020)

Today, under the "Threads With Your Posts" I had two entries for threads that had new activity since I last read them. One was this thread and the other was one started by someone else ("Best Hot Dog") and is astoundingly long, with three pages of posts. I click on the thread I started, and as was suggested earlier, I did indeed go to the first new post since I last visited this thread.

That is good.

I then did the exact same thing for the hot dog thread which someone else started, but which I contributed to several times back when it was first started. The forum software behaved totally differently, doing exactly the _*wrong *_thing: it took me to the first of those three pages, to post #1.

So, the forum software still does not do what all other forums do, and not only that, it is inconsistent in its behavior. 

It makes it really difficult to participate in discussions which span several weeks, or to pick up with a thread which hasn't been active for awhile.


----------

